# What does an average m&p soap feel like on your skin?



## soapballs (Feb 26, 2014)

This seems like a odd question probably but I do wonder.  I am researching all I can right now before I jump in and buy a bunch of supplies.  I am looking into buying various detergent free m&p bases.  All I keep thinking about is what if these soaps do feel like my original experience with glycerin soap when I was younger.  That would be to my horror as what I remember it as was a nasty feeling bar that toughed at my skin and left it feeling dry and a coating over my skin...  Now I will give it enough credit that the bar I had was a cheap-o one and probably crap to begin with but can someone just let me know what I can expect from a decent m&p base you can buy today on the market from a reliable supplier to craft these soaps with. 

I have no patience to do cp soaps and want to make ones that I can use and be chemical free instead of using the same boring ones I can afford local that are as natural as I can find.  I am allergic to a lot of chemicals so I need to use very few additives and I know its a struggle to find good smelling soap that is real and not suck.

So if you had to describe how it feels or compares to what how would you word it to a potential customer perhaps?

A pondering thought right?!


----------



## lsg (Feb 26, 2014)

Today there is a variety of M&P bases, goat's milk, shea butter, honey and even aloe and olive.  A good quality base such as Crafter's Choice won't feel drying to your skin.  Having said that, people have allergies and differnet skin types, so the product that works for me may not work for you.  The only way to find out is to jump in and try it.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...egoryID=2536&CategoryName=+Premium+Soap+Bases


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 26, 2014)

I never had a good opinion of M&P. I, like you, remember the nasty cheap stuff that gramma still finds at yard salesroblem: I decided to give quality M&P a chance and bought a bar of detergent free made with WSP base. 
I still don't like it. It leaves me with a weird film that makes my skin feel soft but very dry. I actually used it this morning and I had to lotion my entire body I was so dry. I'd like to try a detergent based bar and see how they compare, could be my skin would like it better.
Definitely try different brands and styles. Maybe even put up a wanted add looking for sample sized bars from different bases.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 26, 2014)

Essentials by Catalina has some very nice detergent free m&p bases, and will send out a sample. I do happen to like them and they feel very silky. Not all m&p is bad


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 26, 2014)

soapballs said:


> I am allergic to a lot of chemicals so I need to use very few additives and I know its a struggle to find good smelling soap that is real and not suck.



Admittedly I know nothing about melt & pour soaps but for someone allergic to lots of chemicals I would only encourage you to make your own either hot or cold process.  You could leave out any additives or add those that you know you do not have a problem with.  2 or 3 oils at a time in small batches.  This is me assuming you are only making soap for yourself?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 26, 2014)

ilovesoap2 said:


> Admittedly I know nothing about melt & pour soaps but for someone allergic to lots of chemicals I would only encourage you to make your own either hot or cold process.  You could leave out any additives or add those that you know you do not have a problem with.  2 or 3 oils at a time in small batches.  This is me assuming you are only making soap for yourself?



^^^^^^^
This!

M&P does not have less chemicals than I use in my homemade soaps, I have to point out.  In actual fact, it has more!


----------



## judymoody (Feb 26, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> ^^^^^^^
> This!
> 
> M&P does not have less chemicals than I use in my homemade soaps, I have to point out.  In actual fact, it has more!



Can I pile on?

While we can argue that the world is made of chemicals, water, for example, I assume you're talking about synthetically manufactured compounds.  If that's your benchmark, CP soap has one chemical - lye.  M&P has more - depending on the base, stuff like sorbitol, sorbitan oleate, pentasodium pentetate, tetrasodium etidronate, and of course, lye!

And to answer your question, I find M&P drying, perhaps from the alcohol.  A pH balanced detergent bar, by contrast, my skn tolerates pretty well.  A nicely superfatted CP bar, better still.


----------



## soapballs (Feb 26, 2014)

*Think maybe HP instead is my way to go?*

After some serious soul searching I have came to the conclusion that I need to just put all my fears and worries aside and just make Tallow HP soap. From my hours of research...I actually only slept a few hours from last night to now :-| since my eyes and brain has been wired to the internet researching soap making and what would correlate best with me.  Also if I do end up being alright with the making of the soap and later do decide to sell it this seems to be the best comfort zone for myself from my hours and hours of research:razz: I really like that I can not only get all the products from right here in my state and support my local farmers but also in doing so at the same time as well the USA economy! 

I do appreciate all your comments! 

So hum anyone want to throw me any pointers on Beef Tallow soap?!  Or even the HP way to make them...I guess I really should start a new thread but any key points thrown my way will be great.  I never made HP soap only CP and in making CP it was I think only once and it was a classic olive oil and coconut oils base years ago.  I think this seems to be the most gentlest and pure way to go for me and my sensitivities.  Gosh I hope I am not allergic to cows lol...j/p my luck I will be ha!:shifty:


----------

